# Rasbora died within 4 hours



## sbrock (Mar 11, 2010)

*I have a question about the Rasbora I added to my tank last night. My tank is a little over 6 months old. Everything is great.. All levels are normal Ammonia is 0, Nitrites is 0 and .25 for Nitrates.My tank is 20 gallons and was stocked with just 7 male guppies and 1- 4 months old platy fry.
I added those slowly and hadn't added anything to the tank in almost 2 months. I decided I was ready to add something else so I got 1 Green Corycat and 3 Rasbora. 
I did the whole intruduction process and floated them for 15 minutes and then slowly added little bit by little bit of my tank water to the bag over a span of an hour. I then netted them and released into the tank. I watched them for about an hour so see if all was going okay before going to bed. 
All seemed fine so I went to bed. I woke up in the middle of the night, only to find 2 of the Rasbora dead and 1 of my fancy guppies with a slice in his tail. 

What on earth could have went wrong in just 3 hours? and is there anything I can do for the guppy with the ripped tail fin? will the tail be okay like that or will it eventually cause it to die? 

ADD--- I did not purchase them from Wal-Mart...I know all the horror stories.. I actually buy from our local petsmart. They have the cleanest tanks in town. Never any dead fish/cloudy water/sluggish fish. They even have better looking tank than the local LFS


*a


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like you did everything pretty perfectly. Sometimes, especially if purchased from Wal-Mart, there's a chance that it was just a bad batch of fish. The way around that is by setting up a quarantine tank and holding any new additions for a week or two. You then moniter them closely and check for diseases or abnormalities. If all is well, then you can add them to the community tank. It takes patience, but it's better than accidentally introducing a disease or an overly aggressive fish and whiping out your entire system.

10 gallons make good quarantine tanks, and arn't too expensive to set up.

Some Melafix could help with the ripped fins and heal any wounds.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I agree, you did everything right. The fin will heal but it does sound like some kind of aggression. Probably from the rasaboras. You got a bad batch of fish. You need to quarantine them. I don't know if the guppies will work out with the rasaboras if they are nipping the tails.


----------

